
Understanding RPC, REST and GraphQL - fagnerbrack
https://blog.apisyouwonthate.com/understanding-rpc-rest-and-graphql-2f959aadebe7
======
dozzie
> Every API in the world is following some sort of paradigm, whether it knows
> it or not. They will fall under RPC, REST, or a “query language.”

No. OpenSSL's API, for instance, is neither of these.

> XML-RPC was problematic, because ensuring data types of XML payloads is
> tough.

No, it never was not problematic. It has always worked well and it still works
well, it's just unsexy and has this XML stigma attached.

> In XML, a lot of things are just strings [...]

Apparently you have never seen XML-RPC. I suggest you actually take a look,
you'd be surprised, especially that your precious JSON-over-HTTP REST has data
model that is almost identical.

~~~
fagnerbrack
> your precious JSON-over-HTTP REST has data model that is almost identical

JSON over HTTP is not REST.

